# My son's first football game



## terryl965 (Sep 9, 2006)

Well today was d-day for my 9 and 9 year old first game, first off they are on a team that are all beginners and they lost but was in great spirits. The other team won the championship last year and it showed. My 8 yr. old plays middle linebacker and had 15 tackels and one force fumble. The 9 yr old plays wide reciever and cornerback and had two tackles and no catches. The team lost 38 to 0 but 4 touch down was on 4 plays one is where we only had 10 men and middle linebacker and they ran the ball up the middle for forty three yards and the other two was ove fifty yards runs so all in all we did well.

I know next week they will be better only had two weeks of full pad practice and it showed a lot.
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 9, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Well today was d-day for my 9 and 9 year old first game, first off they are on a team that are all beginners and they lost but was in great spirits. The other team won the championship last year and it showed. My 8 yr. old plays middle linebacker and had 15 tackels and one force fumble. The 9 yr old plays wide reciever and cornerback and had two tackles and no catches. The team lost 38 to 0 but 4 touch down was on 4 plays one is where we only had 10 men and middle linebacker and they ran the ball up the middle for forty three yards and the other two was ove fifty yards runs so all in all we did well.
> 
> I know next week they will be better only had two weeks of full pad practice and it showed a lot.
> Terry


 
Hey Terry, glad that your kid's played well!  Tell them to keep trying and practicing hard and they will certainly win some games.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 9, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Terry, glad that your kid's played well! Tell them to keep trying and practicing hard and they will certainly win some games.


 

Thanks Brian as you and some other knows, I do not care if they win or loose as long as they learn and grow from there experience. I sure they will win some all team do.
Terry


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 9, 2006)

Cool!!  Keep us posted on their progress.

Jeff


----------



## crushing (Sep 9, 2006)

So no side kicks or knife-hand strikes in the game?  

Yes, please keep us posted.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 9, 2006)

crushing said:


> So no side kicks or knife-hand strikes in the game?
> 
> Yes, please keep us posted.


 
No Crushing they actually play football without kicking except for Michael he got to kick the ball off, so he got his one kick done and went to linebacker.
Terry


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 9, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Cool!! Keep us posted on their progress.
> 
> Jeff


 

Jeff you know I will I'm a proud parent and coach no matter what happens as long as they gave 110% at all times.
Terry


----------



## crushing (Sep 9, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> No Crushing they actually play football without kicking except for Michael he got to kick the ball off, so he got his one kick done and went to linebacker.
> Terry


 

Yes Sir.  I was joking as I thought you posted previously about their martial arts possibly kicking in during football.  I searched the threads and couldn't find it, so I must have been mistaken.  No disrespect intended.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 9, 2006)

crushing said:


> Yes Sir. I was joking as I thought you posted previously about their martial arts possibly kicking in during football. I searched the threads and couldn't find it, so I must have been mistaken. No disrespect intended.


 
Crushing you are right my youngest kicked the kid with a roundhouse when he tapped in on the helment and the other one ridge hand a kid for hitting his butt. I was happing to see none of that today they have come a long way in two weeks.
Thank you for your comments.
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Sep 9, 2006)

I love threads like these. 

Glad they have good spirits about it Terry.  That is simply awesome.


----------



## bydand (Sep 10, 2006)

Great job!  Sure no score yet, but as long as they had a good time and learned something it was a good outing.  8 & 9?  Wow, I kind of forgot how young football starts in Texas.  Keep us posted on their season!

If you want to shock them, (anybody that lives south of Virginia might want to sit down for this) up here at the top of Maine, there isn't a school within 100 miles in any direction that even HAS a football program.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 10, 2006)

crushing said:


> Yes Sir.  I was joking as I thought you posted previously about their martial arts possibly kicking in during football.  I searched the threads and couldn't find it, so I must have been mistaken.  No disrespect intended.




Yep, it's there. It's hilarious too!

Glad your boys had a good time with their first game Terry. Thanks for sharing and keep us posted on the progress of your boys and the team.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 10, 2006)

Sounds like a good time was had by all!


----------

